# For sale on Coparts



## Greengrass (Jan 28, 2021)

for sale


----------



## Wully (Jan 28, 2021)

Thats nesting zombies van. Not heard of him for a while hope he’s ok.


----------



## Greengrass (Jan 28, 2021)

Greengrass said:


> View attachment 92031for sale


Seen on Coparts flood damage breakers only


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 28, 2021)

I can't remember his name something like 'nesting zombie', that looks like his van


----------



## Greengrass (Jan 28, 2021)

Wully said:


> Thats nesting zombies van. Not heard of him for a while hope he’s ok.


It's on coparts have a look it's a right mess inside


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2021)

Insurance payout, maybe he is buying a new van, or is he still with us.
Been in deep water as clocks are water level marked. hope he was not in it.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 28, 2021)

He was full timing in it


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 28, 2021)

Still got 'The big green Dubbyah' in the window


----------



## harrow (Jan 28, 2021)

Greengrass said:


> View attachment 92031for sale



https://www.copart.co.uk/lot/31391601/1996-peugeot-boxer-320-bristol


----------



## Greengrass (Jan 28, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Still got 'The big green Dubbyah' in the window


That's why I put it on here


----------



## caledonia (Jan 28, 2021)

That’s definitely NZs van with the stove between the two front seats. Hope he’s ok? Has anyone got any way of getting in touch with him? As been said he was full timing so that’s his house.


----------



## The laird (Jan 28, 2021)

That's a damn shame to read this ,the last I saw a post from him he was parked up and working on a farm I think but not spoke with him for a while let's hope he is safe and well


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 28, 2021)

Hope he's OK. Noticed he hadn't been around recently...


----------



## colinm (Jan 28, 2021)

'nesting zombie' is no longer a user name, so presumably he's left or gotten banned.
Hope he's ok.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 28, 2021)

Been a thread on another forum recently about members who drift away & stop posting. Regular posters feel like family to me, sad when they disappear with no explanation or reason.......


----------



## The laird (Jan 28, 2021)

colinm said:


> 'nesting zombie' is no longer a user name, so presumably he's left or gotten banned.
> Hope he's ok.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 28, 2021)

I happen to have his mobile number so I've sent him a text asking if he's OK...


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 28, 2021)

Update from the member formerly known as NZ:

Hey Chris,
Good to hear from you.
Yeah all ok here thanks, (Genuinely Thank you for asking), I lost 'The Nest' in a HUGH Flash flood this time last year, went from 2in to 6ft 2in in Around an hour in the dark at 04:00. Couldn't move as was blocked by abandons & Flooded vehicles blocking the only Access & Egress. The Nest was Gone with everything I possessed with it.
I'm still a Full time traveling livaboard, got myself another van, work in progress but slow as you can imagine as have no tools.

I can confirm that THE NEST' is definitely NOT for sale though, it was destroyed 

After seeing the link this is the response:

OH BLOODY HELL !!!,
The insurance company said it was a right off & would be destroyed!...
Thanks for that,,,I might buy it back . & No, Not a WC member any more


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyone interested in providing/loaning Paul some tools?


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 28, 2021)

Glad to hear he's well. Must've been a bit scary, 2inches to 6feet in such a short time. Where is he based now roughly? Maybe that info would be useful to anyone wanting to help if they could.... Hope he's back on top soon. Any reason for dropping the forum, if that's not being too nosey?


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 28, 2021)

Further text:

please thank those that asked after me.
I'm still 'Shuffling Around' with cupboards full of Donuts


----------



## caledonia (Jan 28, 2021)

Good to hear he’s still shuffling around and it would be nice to see him back aboard the forum.


----------



## The laird (Jan 28, 2021)

Good news


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 28, 2021)

Another update:

AWWWW That's a Genuinely lovely offer of help, & Very Touching.
I've just returned to South Wales from the North of England, but am heading towards The Boarders again soon. I'm very lucky in that because I done Work & Favours for SO SO MANY people & Businesses up & down the country over recent years, I still travel for one place of 'Work' to Another with confirmation letters of engagement in place. So am calling in favours. But Thanks Guys

I still LOVE my Lifestyle


----------



## colinm (Jan 28, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> OH BLOODY HELL !!!,
> The insurance company said it was a right off & would be destroyed!...
> Thanks for that,,,I might buy it back . & No, Not a WC member any more



For sale only to breakers, they won't allow the complete vehicle to go out to a private buyer.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2021)

colinm said:


> For sale only to breakers, they won't allow the complete vehicle to go out to a private buyer.


What a shame as everything can be fixed.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 28, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> What a shame as everything can be fixed.



Insurance companies/disposal firms are often sniffy with flood damaged/burnt vehicles 

Floodwater often contains various natlsties from raw sewerage/chemicals in the water
Fire damaged vehicles often contain cancer causing compounds from degradation of certain components... 

Not unusual that they go straight to be cubed (including locally a main dealers entire forecourt stock all brand new after the local river flooded)


----------



## wildebus (Jan 28, 2021)

I was wondering a while back where the  Zombie was. never met him but always seeme from his posts a nice guy 



trevskoda said:


> What a shame as everything can be fixed.


with the right knowlege and reason, you are probably right/

Bit off topic but Trev, this is a YouTube channel you might like - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsfu-jdkX2_v2t3_igVQebg

I watched this episode the other day and even though it was rather long (over an hour for a youtube video!) it was interesting and entertaining




I love his commentary and phrases


----------



## bartman (Jan 28, 2021)

I was thinking only the other day that I couldn't remember the last time I saw a post from him - never met him but always enjoyed reading his contributions.
It's so sad to see somebody's van in that state - especially as it was his home. I'm surprised he didn't arrange to keep his personalised number plate - although I suppose he did have more pressing things to deal with, like losing evry possession.
I'm not familiar with that site, but they appear to be looking for bids on the complete vehicle, as opposed to parts -although I wouldn't place too much reliance on the accuracy of their listing, they describe the van's colour as white!
Anyway, I hope NZ does OK and gets back on here eventually


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 28, 2021)

bartman said:


> although I wouldn't place too much reliance on the accuracy of their listing, they describe the van's colour as white!


It will say white on the V5, he painted it by hand a few years ago IIRC


----------



## bartman (Jan 28, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> It will say white on the V5, he painted it by hand a few years ago IIRC


That would explain it then! He wanted it Kiwi colour I suppose


----------



## oppy (Jan 28, 2021)

I suppose there may be a case for us to find out what he needs and maybe create a quiet consortium and help get back some of the stuff that he needs. We don't have much spare cash but are willing to chip in


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2021)

oppy said:


> I suppose there may be a case for us to find out what he needs and maybe create a quiet consortium and help get back some of the stuff that he needs. We don't have much spare cash but are willing to chip in


Go for it im in.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m good for a few quid.

Davy


----------



## maingate (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm in.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm in....


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 29, 2021)

Same here...


----------



## mark61 (Jan 29, 2021)

Me too.


----------



## Wully (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Wully (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m.in whatever it takes.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> Anyone interested in providing/loaning Paul some tools?



I've got loads to lend, maybe the odd few giveaways. We're in Bristol just off the M4/M5 junction so would fit perfectly with the trip from South Wales back up north. PM if he's interested


----------



## Admin (Jan 29, 2021)

Paul NestingZombie has asked me to pass this message on to you:

You guys are just ‘The Best’ you Really are.
It’s been almost a year of testing times since loosing ‘The Nest’ & being Airlifted out of the Flood via Helicopter in nothing but a T-shirt, Traccies & Crocks, But having to sort replacement Clothes, Boots, Sleeping Bag, Toiletries all my Replacement Bank, Credit Cards, Birth Certificate, Phone, Driving licence, & ALL the other documents lost, Moving from Friends to Friends couches while trying to find a replacement van/home. Then once that lot was sorted came the Refitting While constantly tripping over & the moving countless times of all the gathered bits n bobs required that most of us can relate to while Not attracting attention until I got to stay put wherever it was I worked for a week or so before moving to the next job wherever that was & so on (BTW it’s Still a Peugeot & Still a Tag axel). But the biggest issue has actually been Having the Money, Tools AND the Space to then do what I’ve needed all at the SAME time, But I’ve pretty much got it kinda sorted to a liveable state now. NO WHERE NEAR a patch on ‘The Nest’ But hey....

The ONLY things that I really need to get done next is one of the all singing all dancing Belt & Braces Services & Full Greece ups that I tend to get done periodically on my wheeled home for piece of mind, The Habitation Check, The MOT & Stock the Lockers with Fresh (DRY) Donuts !. I’ve got £1000 to hopefully cover that lot, especially as Donuts are on offer at the moment.
The Replacement Tyers can wait until NEXT year cos THATS going to be another £1000 or so in it’s self. Then it’s the final coat of paint in the same regalia as ‘The Nest’ on the Exterior to make it presentable.
So it’s very much on the last throws now & I like to think All ok,,,ish & am STILL loving my lifestyle.
But Thanks again Guys.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 29, 2021)

Is there a reason why NZ is talking to us through other people and not direct to us. Chatting may help through this difficult time.


----------



## Admin (Jan 29, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Is there a reason why NZ is talking to us through other people and not direct to us. Chatting may help through this difficult time.


I have asked him to sign up for a new account and I have offered him free full membership, not much more I can do.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 29, 2021)

If someone is speaking to him can they say we want him back please? Thank you


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 29, 2021)

From Paul:

Have to say, I'm VERY touched & actually dare I say,,,,Almost tearful,,,,,from hearing about your thoughts & Support.

I said ALMOST as us Zombies Haven't got Tear ducts.

Stay safe out there peeps & do what you can to preserve our lifestyle choice by being as low impact as possible.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 29, 2021)

It would be good if he joined up again so we can PM him and offer help and support. He could park up at mine for as long as he needed with hookup and tools and bits and pieces to get his van as he needs it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2021)

BOO ,

Hey Guys, The Comments made in this thread is unexpected & to be quite honest Blew me away.

Thank you all.

Apart from the service, MOT, Habitation, A raid on the Cake counter & suchlike The replacement vehicle is now 85% done,
I will start a thread somewhere & give more details & Pictures soon.

Stay sane people


----------



## caledonia (Jan 29, 2021)

Good to see you posting again. Look forward to reading what you’ve been up to. Sounds like you’ve had an action packed time , for a Zombie.


----------



## bartman (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome back NZ, we'll look out for you when we get back on the road


----------



## CarlandHels (Jan 29, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> BOO ,
> 
> Hey Guys, The Comments made in this thread is unexpected & to be quite honest Blew me away.
> 
> ...


Good to see you again buddy.....  Will give you a call when things calm down here....  Keep safe mate. Oh, the fury one's looking forward for her cuddles again..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2021)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Good to see you again buddy.....  Will give you a call when things calm down here....  Keep safe mate. Oh, the fury one's looking forward for her cuddles again..


Hey my friends,
Haven’t seen you all for a while now, Hope all ok. Catch you soon, I miss my cuddles


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey you, folk have been missing you on here, where you been hiding?!

Hope you're safe and well


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hey you, folk have been missing you on here, where you been hiding?!
> 
> Hope you're safe and well


Hey You ,
Yeah all good this end now thanks.
Weird Times for all isn’t it 
Chin up Gurl


----------



## winks (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome back to one of the few places that make the rest of the world seem sane.

Cheers

H


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2021)

About time you came back from the dead, hope you get the new van sorted which is tricky during these bad times.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 29, 2021)

Great to see you back look forward to reading your future posts.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 29, 2021)

Glad to hear your still shuffling


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 29, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> BOO ,
> 
> Hey Guys, The Comments made in this thread is unexpected & to be quite honest Blew me away.
> 
> ...




Hi man, great to see you posting again. Glad you're OK & nearly sorted bud, & nice to see you back on here. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2021)

Just to say, I’ve posted a bit more on the Members only board for anyone interested


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 29, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Dave H (Jan 31, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> I happen to have his mobile number so I've sent him a text asking if he's OK...


HI where in the country is he, if he is close to us In Cumbria (near Kendal) I can perhaps help him out with some tools and bits.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi ya Dave,
Fantastic offer thank you, Really Appreciated.
I’m down in South Wales & actually ok & kinda sorted at the moment.
Thanks again though.

All you guys are just ‘The Best’


----------



## MiaC3000 (Feb 1, 2021)

What a heartwarming thread this was! Best wishes NZ, sounds like its all coming together.  Big hug to all the lovely wildcampers who rallied round, you've made my day... faith in humanity duly restored!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2021)

MiaC3000 said:


> What a heartwarming thread this was! Best wishes NZ, sounds like its all coming together.  Big hug to all the lovely wildcampers who rallied round, you've made my day... faith in humanity duly restored!


Good Morning Mia,
Yep You’re absolutely right, There’s a good old bunch of folk I’ve gotten to know over the years on here. Makes me smile


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 1, 2021)

Saw the OP from Greengrass within minutes and haven't been back on here since. Got really worried - then phew he's OK - then he's back! A rollercoaster of few minutes.
This forum is just sooo good. Over the years I have been witness to so much care and help. From support through redundancy, illness, bereavement, advice and rescue from France and so much more. What a great family.

Good to see you back NZ.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey you ,
It certainly ‘IS’ more than just a Forum isn’t it .


----------

